# Pee Wee Herman Replica lol!!



## THEGOLDENGREEK

CL
    central NJ >
    for sale >
    bicycles - by owner

x prohibited[?]

Posted: 10 hours ago
Pee wee Herman bike REPLICA - $500 (Bayonne)
image 1

condition: like new

Selling replica of peewee Germans big adventure bike! Must see. Serious inquiries only. Please call between 9 and 5. Call Scott 8 six two eight 4 nine. 9 nine four 0

    do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers

post id: 4776954465

posted: 10 hours ago

email to friend

♥ best of [?]

Avoid scams, deal locally Beware wiring (e.g. Western Union), cashier checks, money orders, shipping.

    © 2014 craigslist
    help
    safety
    privacy
    feedback
    cl jobs
    terms
    about
    mobile


----------



## rustjunkie

Wow, that seems like a good price if that's your thing; don't see how one could be built for less than $500.


----------



## catfish

If I was closer, I would buy it.


----------



## rustjunkie

Hold up! Man that's a rip off: That ain't PeeWee Herman's bike, it's PeeWee _German's_!!!


----------



## abe lugo

*That is an ok deal*

If it is indeed the bike in the pic, it sold a few years back for about 1500.00.  The bags are solid foam, it has a lot of good parts just as a Schwinn DX, there is a build thread on it on ratrodbikes.com.


----------



## vincev

The price is cheap if your into that movie and bike.


----------



## then8j

Here is a different angle of this bike I saved the picture a few years ago......makes me wonder


----------



## abe lugo

*My buddy sells nice shaped fiberglass bags if anyone gets this*

This also needs the correct siren housing and skirts as well as the spinners.


----------



## morton

*Would buy it in a minute but....*

....it's an 8+ hour round trip + about $35-40 in tolls + at least a tank of gas. Plus my experience has been the further I drive to look at something the less likely the item will be as shown in the photo or in the condition as described.


----------



## PCHiggin

*Wouldnt Be Cought Dead On It....*

Looks like a bunch of crap thrown together


----------



## GroodyBros

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153051634469919.1073741989.185783299918&type=1


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

abe lugo said:


> If it is indeed the bike in the pic, it sold a few years back for about 1500.00.  The bags are solid foam, it has a lot of good parts just as a Schwinn DX, there is a build thread on it on ratrodbikes.com.


----------



## silvertonguedevil

I would totally buy that if I was closer! Sure as hell wouldn't ride it, but I'd buy it!


----------



## Greg M

I'd buy Obi-Wan's if it worked.


----------



## Lkennedy43

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> View attachment 181705
> 
> Is the bike still available
> CL
> central NJ >
> for sale >
> bicycles - by owner
> 
> x prohibited[?]
> 
> Posted: 10 hours ago
> Pee wee Herman bike REPLICA - $500 (Bayonne)
> image 1
> 
> condition: like new
> 
> Selling replica of peewee Germans big adventure bike! Must see. Serious inquiries only. Please call between 9 and 5. Call Scott 8 six two eight 4 nine. 9 nine four 0
> 
> do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
> 
> post i.d.: 4776954465
> 
> posted: 10 hours ago
> 
> email to friend
> 
> ♥ best of [?]
> 
> Avoid scams, deal locally Beware wiring (e.g. Western Union), cashier checks, money orders, shipping.
> 
> © 2014 craigslist
> help
> safety
> privacy
> feedback
> cl jobs
> terms
> about
> mobile


----------



## Lkennedy43

then8j said:


> Here is a different angle of this bike I saved the picture a few years ago......makes me wonder
> 
> View attachment 181751



Is this bike for sale.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

@Lkennedy43 this thread is over 3 years old.....


----------



## GTs58

WetDogGraphix said:


> @Lkennedy43 this thread is over 3 years old.....




Just checked. Too bad there isn't one for sale on eBay right now.


----------



## vincev

Always check the date of a thread.lol


----------

